# Tor Fingerabdruck



## martin2009 (21. Juli 2012)

Hi
kennt einer von euch einen funktionierenden Fingerabdruck für den TOR Browser, damit man bei Steam UK einkaufen kann???
Ich versuche es schon seit gefühlten Stunden, doch bleibe immer beim Verbinden mit dem Tor Netzwerk hängen oder beim Zahlen läd er nicht die PaySafecard Seite.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (21. Juli 2012)

Dass dürfen wir dir hier leider nicht sagen, sonst kommt ein Mod und verteillt hier Verwarnungen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juli 2012)

Tor an sich ist natürlich nicht verboten, aber eine andere Nationalität bei Steam vor zu täuschen ist bestenfalls rechtlich Grauzone. Daher ist hier jetzt zu.


----------

